# Halloween Night: What Would Be The Ideal Weather?



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

To different people, this would mean different things. Weather sets moods for many aspects in this life of ours. One of the largest facets to many of us on the board is Halloween. So, for what is probably the first poll on this board, I shall start it with a question pretaining to that particular subject. What would just set the whole mood for what you had planned for that most darkest of Eve's?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I go with the clear night, with a Full Moon in the sky. We had one of those in 2001. I also prefer no wind because the fog I make gets blown away by the slightest breeze.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

A Full Witch/Werewolf Moon is where it's at for me as well. I also like the overcast, breezy leaves one too. Both are festive types of weather that puts me in true holiday spirit. I would've also went for "The Dark Stormy Night..." but you can't rightly watch any Halloween Horror Fests if the electricity goes out because of the storm.


----------



## DarkEmpress (Apr 22, 2004)

Pitch black darkness, of course.  I love the dark! It was like that in 2002 and I loved it! Omega and a few of my other friends were with me that night.We went to a haunted house that SUCKED, then went to a couple of houses to get candy, then sent the annoying chick home and went to the river.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

Living in the northeast, nothing feels like Halloween, like a clear, cold night.


----------



## Hauntful (Apr 21, 2004)

Where I am usually on Halloween night for many years it's cold, and sometimes wit with snow. The perfect weather for Halloween night would be black skies, clear skies, and a light warm cool breeze.


----------



## VtheVamp (Apr 27, 2004)

I voted for clear night with a full moon. But I would like to add a nice breeze with alittle chill in the air. I live in South Florida so it sucks if you have a really elaberate costume on. I was married on Halloween so I try to make each one killer. :voorhees:


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

V,

I live in South Florida, too. Isn't it terrible for Halloween (and Fall in general)? In which part do you reside?


----------



## VtheVamp (Apr 27, 2004)

dougspaulding said:


> V,
> 
> I live in South Florida, too. Isn't it terrible for Halloween (and Fall in general)? In which part do you reside?


I live in Hollywood. And you?


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

West Palm Beach.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Not really resurrecting this thread because I changed my mind about my preference; today it is storming, the winds are howling in strong gusts, brilliant lightning is flashing, booming thunder and sheets of driving rain will soak you to the skin in nothing flat. Yesterday, much of the same was going on so it was a a perfect time to pull out the ol' *Monster Legacy* box set and watch the *Frankenstein* DVD. There are times of the year when it feels like Halloween, and the past few days in "The Sunshine State" constitutes as such. We've been having some strange weather as of late...Halloween weather indeed.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 18, 2005)

I love in sw fla, its ok for the haloween season if it dosent rain....and if it not TOO hot,.... iv seen it_ bad_ the kida with the dripping makeup, the perope in laytex maks drowning in there own sweat, the melted candy ...and the nighbors with no shirt on and a poor drawing of a pumpkin on his beer-gut  . Yah, well ...i vote for a cold breezy full mooned night


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

I chose clear night with a full moon in the sky .. I find that to make the night so much better. Who am I kidding, those are my favorite nights in general. Especially when the air is crisp, I love sitting around with a good horror movie on, and my many candles lit. The perfect halloween


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

I went with cold, overcast, and windy with dead leaves blowing about. But the perfect Halloween night weather would be that with a full moon peeking around the dark clouds.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

SuFiKitten77 said:


> I chose clear night with a full moon in the sky .. I find that to make the night so much better. Who am I kidding, those are my favorite nights in general. Especially when the air is crisp, I love sitting around with a good horror movie on, and my many candles lit. The perfect halloween


Ditto Kitty!


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Last night when I was driving home from somewhere, it was my ABSOLUTE perfect halloween night. Just how I had described it before- A bright full moon (or almost full) peeking through the dark clouds. It was awsome... too bad its july...

mike


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

It's been raining for 10 days or so over here so I trully hope it stops sometimes soon because it really sucks! So I hope next week is gonna be sunny so that I can finally install my props. 

And to answer Sinister's question, I believe cold, clear and the sky flecked with myriad stars would make me very happy this Halloween. I'd love a full moon as well but I don't think it's gonna happen this year...


----------

